# Ouchie Tootsies



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I do allot of roadwork and trailwork through rock and rough country. My dogs feet are always raw and a little thread bare. Usually a couple days off and they are ready for action but I'm sick of this pattern. I know there are different products out ther to toughen the feet up, but I have never used any and don't want to buy 4-5 until I figure out which is best. Do they actually improve feet or do you have to keep using it forever? Anybody have any producst they would recomend, how do they work to actually toughen the feet and how often do you have to use it? Please no one suggest the dog booties, they would just be an expensive waste, they would be lost or chewed off.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Most pad tougheners tend to dry out the pads as they are alcohol and resin based and can remove the natural oils of the dogs foor and can lead to cracking.
There are products that can help worn pads recover faster and treat damaged pads but the only thing that can really prevent the pad from becoming worn is covering the pad if the conditions or the dogs pads warrant it. It is alot easier to bootie the worn foot than trying to heal up a foot with a hole worn in it.

You could also try using a zinc supplement like Zinpro or plain zinc gluconate http://www.howlingdogalaska.com/zincgluco.html
Keeping the dog on natural surface (dirt, gravel etc) can help also.

Most pet supply place booties aren't suitable as they are hard to put on and tendy to be bulky (and expensive) your best bet is places that sell inexpensive booties like here for one - http://mountainridge.estoreadvanced.biz/index.php?p=product&id=3&parent=1
or go the DIY route and make your own. I had good luck with fleece/ 1000D cordura combo booties that I made for fall training. they were good for 20 miles per bootie. (they are super cheap to make - PM me if you need a pattern and instructions) You can always bootie up for the outward bound part of your run and then remove the booties going home as the dogs do run better without them.

I don't like to bootie any more than I have to(8 dogs times 4 feet -bleah) but sometimes it is unavoidable. Correctly sized booties won't come off if you put them on properly and if you put them on dierectly before exercise the dogs don't bother them.


----------

